# كيفية إختيار المضخات



## عبدالله111 (10 مارس 2008)

أرجو من الأخوه الأعضاء إعطائي حل في إختيار المضخات وماهي المعادلات التي نستخدمها في الحل لإختيارالمضخه المناسبه لأي موقع وأتمنى مثال على ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حازم ابوعبدالعزيز (10 مارس 2008)

*pump selection*



عبدالله111 قال:


> أرجو من الأخوه الأعضاء إعطائي حل في إختيار المضخات وماهي المعادلات التي نستخدمها في الحل لإختيارالمضخه المناسبه لأي موقع وأتمنى مثال على ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟


السلام عليكم اخي عبد الله 
لاختيار المضخة المناسبة هناك مجموعة امور تحدد اختيار المضخة المناسبة اليك بعض هذه الامور وبصورة مختصرة واذا اردت المزيد يمكنك الرجوع الى الكتب المختصة .
ابدء وبالله التوفيق
1- كمية المادة المراد ضخها ( Capacity (Q 
2- ارتفاع عمود السائل Head 
3- hydraulic balance 
4- NPSHA
5-;كثافة المائع المنقول Density 
6-نوع المضخة عمودية كانت او افقية .
ولكل نقطة من النقاط المذكورة آنفاً تفصيل حيث ان كمية المادة Q و Hتحدد حجم المضخة ونوعها من حيث الشكل كأن تكون مرحلة واحدة SINGLE STAGE او MULT. STAGE كذلك DOUBLE SUCTION اوSINGLE SUCTION كذلك BTWEEN BEARING او SINGLE BEARING 
اما ارتفاع عمود السائل كذلك يحدد نوع المضخة اذا كانت CENTRIFUGAL او RICEPROCATING حيث ان المضخات الطاردة عن المركز تستخدم للضغوط المتوسطة والمنخفضة نسبياً وجريان عالي(Q ) اما الترددية فتستخدم للضغوط المتوسطة والعالية وجريان قليل
اما كثافة المائع فتحدد نوع المضخة فيما اذا كانت لولبية Screw pump 
اما NPSHA فيحدد فيما اذا كانت المضخة ذات سحب فراغي VACUUM SUCTION او POSITIVE وكذلك يستفاد منه لمنع عملية التكهف.
اما الموازنة الهيدروليكية فهي تفيد في حساب جميع الخصائص المذكورة انفاً تقريباً لاختيار المضخة المناسبة بعد عمل Suction hydraulic balance و Discharge hydraulic balance 
اما المعادلات التي تستخدم في اختيار المضخات فيمكن ان ادرج لك بعض منها 

1- p∆=ρgh حيث g التعجيل الارضي ρ الكثافة و h هو ارتفاع عمود السائل. 
2- Bracke power=Q x H x Sg / 368 x ŋ حيث sg الوزن النوعي ŋ الكفاءة الميكانيكية للمضخة .
3- NPSHA=hs+hp-hv-hf حيث hs=hliq-hc اي hsعمود السحب hpعمود الضغط السكوني hv عمود البخار للسائلhf العمود بفعل الاحتكاك hliq عمود ارتفاع السائل من الارض الى ارتفاع السائل في الخزان hc الارتفاع من مركز انبوب السحب الى الارض.
4- Power (KW)= 1.25 x Bp او Power= 1.1 x Bp وهذه هي قدرة المحرك الكهربائي او البخاري الذي يشغل المضخة.
وهناك الكثير من المعادلات والجداول الضرورية لحسابات المضخات لكن نكتفي بهذا
وفي الختام احمد الله على آلائه ونعمه واعتذر عن الخلل والتقصير.


----------



## alfaydi (11 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ماشاء الله ياابو عبدالعزيز 
يعطيك العافية


----------



## عبدالله111 (12 مارس 2008)

مشكور ياأبو عبدالعزيز


----------



## فرح ال (12 مارس 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## حازم ابوعبدالعزيز (12 مارس 2008)

لزوجة المائع هي التي تحدد نوع المضخة فيما اذا كانت scrwe type or gear type وليس الكثافة وعذراً


----------



## الفنك (13 مارس 2008)

thank you , please if you have the same subject about the electrical submersible pump (ESP)


----------



## dali01 (13 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م\إيهاب فؤاد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا م\حازم


----------



## م\إيهاب فؤاد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

رسم توضيحي لخزان وشرح التوصيلات الخاصة به


----------



## mokhtar (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## meto-diab (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم....
أرجو المساعدة في كيفية اختيار 
fire pump 
في بناية مكونة من عشر طوابق
و ما هي الحسابات المستخدمة من اجل اختيار المضخة


----------



## محمد عبد الحليم طه (15 فبراير 2010)

مشكور كتير وربنا يوفقك


----------



## osama mas (15 فبراير 2010)

في الحريق نحسب 0.5 لتر/ثانية لكل خزانة حريق وكية الماء اللازمة تغطي نصف ساعة من الحريق


----------



## الصباح النجار (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة
ممكن سؤال عاوز كل التفاصيل عن المضخات جراندفوس


----------



## fokary (19 فبراير 2010)

PDF for pump selection
thanks for all


----------



## برهم السيد (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا ابو عبد العزيز


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sniper 55 (25 فبراير 2010)

thank u


----------



## nartop (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد فؤاد جبر (6 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا كبير يا مهندس العصر


----------



## عمارسامي (7 مارس 2010)

تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (7 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمراياد (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااا على الموضوع المهم


----------



## ايمن شعبان (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الحالم (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الاسطى محمد (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أبو عزيز


----------



## نسيم علي الصويفة (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*صور مضخات*

سيدي الكريم اريد صور عن مضخات الري المفتوحة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالله الطبيلي (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير ياابو عبدالعزيز


----------



## محمد سعود ابراهيم (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن اشارك فى هذا الموضوع
انا اعمل مهندس نظم رى و انا هتكلم عن المضخات الطاردة المركزية من منطلق الرى 
اختيار المضخات
اولا / بحدد الـ head & flow المطلوبين للمشروع و بالتالى اقدر احدد نوعية المضخة عن طريق السرعة النوعية للمضخة
أحد طرق تصنيف خصائص التشغيل للمضخة هو باستخدام السرعة النوعية،
هذه الكمية تعطى بالعلاقة التالية:
Ns = N 0.2108 ( Q 0.5 / H 0.75 )
على فكرة القانون السابق الضاغط و التصرف مرفوعين للأس 0.5 و 0.75 
Ns = السرعة النوعية، لا بعدي.
سرعة دوران المضخة، دورة/دقيقة. = N
تصرف المضخة، لتر/دقيقة. = Q
ضاغط الضغط للسريان، م. = H
وتتراوح السرعة النوعية بين ما يقارب ٥٠٠
للمضخة الطاردة المركزية إلى ١٠٠٠٠ للمضخة المروحية.

و بالطريقة دى نكون حددنا نوعية المضخة و ليكن ان السرعة النوعية كانت 500 بكدة تكون المضخة طاردة مركزية دلوقتى ايه خصائص المضخة دى نشوف الشركة اللى انت هتستعمل مضخاتها كالبيدا كورنيل ..... الخ هناك منحنيات بنسميها منحنيات التطويق و نقارن متطلبات التشغيل المطلوبة على هذا المنحنى و بالتالى نختار المضخة و التى تتوائم و متطلبات التشغيل


----------



## sawsaw80 (19 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااا sawsaw80


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير ولكن ماهو المقصود من bp
والسؤال الثاني اذا كان لدي مضحة قدرة المحرك الكهربائي فيها 20hp هل استطيع ابدالها باخرى ذات محرك15hp


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير ولكن ماهو المقصود من bp
والسؤال الثاني اذا كان لدي مضحة قدرة المحرك الكهربائي فيها 20hp هل استطيع ابدالها باخرى ذات محرك15hp


----------



## أحمد حسن طلحه (21 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## engmechanical (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً كثيرا


----------



## حازم ابوعبدالعزيز (27 يناير 2011)

ابو سيف العراقي قال:


> جزاك الله خير ولكن ماهو المقصود من bp
> والسؤال الثاني اذا كان لدي مضحة قدرة المحرك الكهربائي فيها 20hp هل استطيع ابدالها باخرى ذات محرك15hp


 
السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء 
اعتذر لعدم تمكني من الرد على الكثير من الاسئلة وذلك لانشغالي
اما بخصوص سؤال الاخ سيف العراقي اعتقد انك تقصد Bpوهذا يعني القدرة الهيدروليكية والتي تمثل القدرة اللازمة لانجاز الشغل المطلوب على المائع ولا تمثل قدرة المحرك الكهربائي الا بعد استخدام المعادلة المذكور سابقاً وهي Motor Power (KW)= 1.25 x Bp
اما بخصوص استبدال مضخة ذات قدرة 15hp بدل من 20hp فهذا يعني الشغل المنجز على المائع سيكون اقل وبالتالي سوف يكون التصريف اقل بثبوت عمود السائل او انخفاض عمود السائل بثبوت التصريف وحسب المعادلة الاتية Bracke power=Q x H x Sg / 368 x ŋ
بأختصار ان المضخة الثانية لا تحقق الشروط المطلوبة اي ستكون ضروفها اقل


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (31 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووور على هذة المعلمات


----------



## ياسرناجي (31 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف امنع حدوث ظاهرة التكهف في المضخة 
هل هو بالاعتماد عل قيمة npsha؟؟؟؟؟
واذا كان الجواب نعم فماذا يعني هذا المصطلح
وجـــــــــــزاكـــــــــــــم الــــــــلــــــــــــــــــه الجـــــــــــــــنـــــــــــــة


----------



## TAYEBG (1 يونيو 2011)

موضوع رائع يا أبوعبدالعزيز . زادك الله علماً,,,,,,,


----------



## fokary (1 يونيو 2011)

فى حلول كتير لموضوع التكهف cavitation زى
Increase the suction head


Raise the liquid level in the tank
Raise the tank
Pressurize the tank
Place the pump in a pit
Reduce the piping losses. These losses occur for a variety of reasons that include :
The system was designed incorrectly. There are too many fittings and/or the piping is too small in diameter.
A pipe liner has collapsed.
Solids have built up on the inside of the pipe.
The suction pipe collapsed when it was run over by a heavy vehicle.
A suction strainer is clogged.
Be sure the tank vent is open and not obstructed. Vents can freeze in cold weather
Something is stuck in the pipe, It either formed there, or was left during the last time the system was opened . Maybe a check valve is broken and the seat is stuck in the pipe.
The inside of the pipe, or a fitting has corroded.
A bigger pump has been installed and the existing system has too much loss for the increased capacity.
A globe valve was used to replace a gate valve.
A heating jacket has frozen and collapsed the pipe.
A gasket is protruding into the piping.
The pump speed has increased.
 
Install a booster pump
Lower the pumping fluid temperature


Injecting a small amount of cooler fluid at the suction is often practical.
Insulate the piping from the sun's rays.
Be careful of discharge recirculation lines. They can heat the suction fluid.
Reduce the N.P.S.H. Required


Use a double suction pump. This can reduce the N.P.S.H.R. by as much as 25%, or in some cases it will allow you to raise the pump speed by 40%
Use a slower speed pump.
Use a pump with a larger, impeller eye opening.
If possible, install an Inducer. These inducers can cut N.P.S.H.R. by almost 50%.
Use several smaller pumps. s.


----------



## كوردستان (1 يونيو 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## مازن ماس (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (11 يونيو 2011)

زادك اللة علما ونورا


----------



## abdelsalamn (10 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Hythamaga (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Hythamaga (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

حازم ابوعبدالعزيز قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي عبد الله
> لاختيار المضخة المناسبة هناك مجموعة امور تحدد اختيار المضخة المناسبة اليك بعض هذه الامور وبصورة مختصرة واذا اردت المزيد يمكنك الرجوع الى الكتب المختصة .
> ابدء وبالله التوفيق
> 1- كمية المادة المراد ضخها ( capacity (q
> ...


 
ماقصرت جزاك الله خيرا.. افدتنا وافدت الاخ اوعبد الله باارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام جاسم (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم في اغناء الموضوع بالمعلومات القيمه .


----------



## احمد الرجا (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شرح وافي بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelsalamn (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## eng.emad sara (6 أكتوبر 2012)

الحسابات الرياضية للمضخات و كيفية إختيارها للتطبيق المراد 


تستخدم المضخات لإضافة طاقة إلى المائع لم تكن موجودة للحصول علىفائدة معينة أو شغل معين . فمثلا لكي ترفع كمية معينة من الماء مسافة معينة ضد إتجاهقوة الجاذبية فإنك تستخدم المضخة لتقوم بذلك . ولكن هذا الأمر له حساباترياضية نستطيع من خلالها تقييم الطاقة التي سنحتاجها في هذا الأمر و يبنى على ذلكإختيار المضخة المناسبة لكي ترفع الكمية المرادة بدقة دون زيادة أو نقص ، أو الضختحت ضغوط معينة و أيضا كمية معينة ملائمة للتطبيق. 


حساباتالطاقة الخاصة بالمضخات حسب التطبيق : 
Power = Q*h*g + (Q^2 ) * L / 2*C*A
حيث( Q ) كميةتدفق المائع بالكيلو جرام / الثانية ، و هذةالكمية هي المرادة في التطبيق .
حيث( h ) الإرتفاعمن المضخة إلى المكان الذي يراد رفع المائع إليه. 
حيث( g ) عجلةالجاذبية الأرضية . 
حيث( L ) طولالأمبوب أو الماسورة . حيث ( C) كثافة المائع . 
حيث( A ) مساحةمقطع الأمبوب أو الماسورة . 
و عند الضخ عند ضغط معين فإن الطاقة تساوي: 
Power = V*Q \ C
حيث( V ) الضغط و Q و C كما سبق التعريف بهم. 
هناك حساباتأخرى بعد حساب الطاقة و هي حسابات تتعلق بتصميم المضخة و ملائمتها مع التطبيق ، و 
هي حسابات العزم و سرعةالدوران . 
1 <<<<<< ( Torque = (X / 2) * ( h*C*g*A + Q*g + (Q^2) / 2*C*A
حيث( X ) المسافةمن محور دوران المضخة إلى منتصف ريشة الحدافة . 
R.P.M (N) = (60 * Power) / ( 2 * 3.14 * Torque ) >>>>>> 2 
و العزم هنا هو عزم المحركالذي يقوم بإدارة عمود المضخة المثبت فيه الحدافة و ( N ) هي عدد الدورات 
التي يدورها عمود المحرك فيالدقيقة . 
وبعد الحصول على العزم من العلاقة ( 1 ) يعوض به في العلاقة ( 2 ) و يعوض أيضابالقدرة ( الطاقة ) ، 
فنحصل على مواصفات محرك المضخةالمراد إستخدامها . 
مثال: 
يملأ خزان في أسطح أحد المنازلبمعدل تدفق 4 كيلو جرامات / الثانية علما بأنإرتفاع المنزل يساوي 20 
متر و مساحة مقطع الماسورةالموصلة للخزان 10 سم2 و طول الماسورة 20 متر و كثافة المائع 1000 
وعجلة الجاذبية الأرضية 9.81 ، أوجد مواصفات المضخة المستخدمة . 


الحل 

Power = Q*h*g + (Q^2 ) * L / 2*C*A
Power = 4*20*9.81 + (4^2) * 20 / ( 2*1000*10*10^- 4 ) = 945 watt = 1.3 H.P

( Torque = (X / 2) * ( h*C*g*A + Q*g + (Q^2) / 2*C*A

تم قياس المسافة ( X ) في نفس نوع المضخة المستخدمة في المنزل فوجد أنه يساوي 10سم 

Torque = (10*10^- 2 / 2 ) * (20*1000*9.81*10*10^- 4 + 4*9.81 + (4^2) / 2 ) = 12N.m

بالتعويض بالعزم ( Torque ) و القدرة (Power ) في العلاقة : 
R.P.M (N) = (60 * Power) / ( 2 * 3.14 * Torque ) >>>>>> 2 
R.P.M (N) = ( 60 * 945 ) / ( 2 * 3.14 * 12 ) = 752 R.P.M
إذا مواصفات المضخة : 
قدرة المحرك تساوي 945 وات 1.3 حصان.
عدد لفات دوران المحرك أوالحدافة 752 لفة في الدقيقة . 

ملحوظة:

نتائج العزم وعدد لفات الدورانصحيحة بالنسبة للمحرك في حالة كون عمود المحرك متصلا إتصالا مباشرا 
بعمود الحدافة أما إذا كان هناك تخفيض أو تكبير ميكانيكي بين المحرك و الحدافةفإن نتائج العزم و عدد 
لفات الدوران صحيحة بالنسبةللحدافة . 

يفضل ضرب ناتج القدرة في كفاءة المضخة قبل إدخالها في الحسابات و هي غالبا تكون من0.8 إلى 0.9 .


----------



## mahmod_yosry (10 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

